# Yard Sale Scores



## justallan (Jul 17, 2015)

Did good with a guy that's fixin' to move.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## justallan (Jul 17, 2015)

I think I did darned well. The HF belt sander is right next to brand new and goes for $80, That bigger pipe wrench goes for $88 new, so the rest was basically free.
I gave the gentle man $100, he was proud to get it and I was so happy about the stuff that I didn't even haggle any.
All of the planes are USA made. One's a Craftman, one's a Dunlop and I don't see a name on the other two.
Now I need to get back to work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 17, 2015)

definitely got a good deal, those block planes alone could fetch $100
I'm gonna have to start paying more attention to yard sales

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice haul Allan ! Always good to watch the yard sales .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 17, 2015)

This was the same gentleman that I got the pantogragh from. He's moving, but has a year to do it and is just slowly trickling the stuff out on the local yard sale site. He says he'll "keep me in mind" on the rest of the stuff. For his brand new name brand stuff he's asking 2/3 to 3/4 new price and it's well worth it, I just don't need it. BUT, I'll surely go back for all the nickel and dime stuff like this.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Good catch. Allan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice score....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 17, 2015)

Great grab Allan! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 18, 2015)

Bingo! Congrats. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm still trying to true up the shoe on a hand plane I bought at hf. Should've just spent the extra money on a decent one. Those look like some darn nice ones you got though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't know a darned thing about hand planes and these definitely need some cleaning up. From what I can tell there are two of one model and two of another.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 18, 2015)

So far, what I know about hand plans is that I'm better suited for an electric one. Lol. I think I just need to get a better one or watch more videos about using them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 18, 2015)

justallan said:


> I don't know a darned thing about hand planes and these definitely need some cleaning up. From what I can tell there are two of one model and two of another.



What makes are they? Any numbers on them?


----------



## justallan (Jul 19, 2015)

The second from the left is a Dunlop and the next one is a Craftsman. The other two don't have names on them as far as I can tell, but all four say "Made in USA"
I didn't see ant numbers on any of them. I still need to take them apart and clean them up a little.


----------

